# High Royds, Leeds, March 08



## Shepy (Apr 16, 2008)

Visited High Royds back in March, and thanks to an excellent guide from Silverstealth managed to get into most of the places we had wanted to.

Development continues at a pace in this place, so its getting more and more sealed internally so navigating place to place is becoming somewhat troublesome. Thankfully most of the floors etc are still intact though so its a comparatively safe explore.

Pictures are:




















































~Shepy


----------



## Shepy (Apr 16, 2008)

Im a bit of a HDR whore, so i'll tend to post a wee couple for each site as well, which for this one are:





















~Shepy


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2008)

I never tire of seeing pics of High Royds, never. I love them all. Especially love pic 7 with the arches reflecting in the water on the floor. and love the HRD version of the same shot as well. Love the main hall. Any ideas on why the side exits have been breezeblocked up? thats been driving me up the wall.

Cheers Shepy,

 Sal


----------



## RA181 (Apr 17, 2008)

I like pic 4 of that set, lovely reflections.

RA


----------



## boxerheaven (Apr 18, 2008)

cool pictures all of them. smileysal behind the breezeblocks in the main hall are the fireplaces i think they are trying to protect them as they are worth a bit of money,


----------



## Shepy (Apr 18, 2008)

boxerheaven said:


> cool pictures all of them. smileysal behind the breezeblocks in the main hall are the fireplaces i think they are trying to protect them as they are worth a bit of money,



As boxerheaven says, those were fireplaces behind there (sorry i didnt reply sooner, only just saw your message when boxerheaven's response brought it into my unread list)

Here is a pic taken on a previous visit:






~Shepy


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 18, 2008)

yeh nice picture shepy


----------



## smileysal (Apr 18, 2008)

aaaah, cheers boxerheaven and shepy for whats behind them. I knew I'd seen pics of the main hall before, but when i saw the breezeblocks, couldn't for the life of me remember what was behind there.

Thanks again guys,

 Sal


----------



## shadowman (Apr 20, 2008)

Has the main entrance been totally trashed, it looks like it in your photos.
I went to the auction when the place was shutting in 2004,the main entrance was fab, super mozic on the floor.i took loads of photos but on a 35mm camera.

It looked like something from a Roman Time Team Explore, fantastic pattern.

In the dark ages the gooks who invaded our conuntry did smash up all the Roman mosaics so i think DeJaVou or something like that.


----------



## Potter (Apr 20, 2008)

Great work. There's something about that one with all the chairs, and the red corridor.


----------



## boxerheaven (Apr 21, 2008)

shadowman - because the lead has been stripped from the roof water has been allowed to seep and at times gush into the admin and a few corridors but for the last month or so this is being addressed so hopefully it should not get any worse


----------



## Flaxington (Apr 21, 2008)

have got any more external shots?

love the snow on the stonework


----------



## Shepy (Apr 21, 2008)

I dont unfortunately, that one was just a quick shot out of a window in a block.

Silverstealth might have some though, or Midnight, as they were both there as well 

~Shepy


----------



## phantomexplorer (Apr 22, 2008)

poo the bed!! that mould has gone bloody mental. dam the pikeys ''*fist shaking*'' last time i went it was bad but not that bad.


----------

